# 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos



## Liza (31. Mai 2014)

*24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*


Preislich dachte ich an maximal *300€ - Auflösung sollte FullHD bei 24 Zoll mit über 60cm in der Diagonale haben.* (einige Modelle mit 59cm werden ja auch gerne mal als 24 Zoll ausgegeben)
 Aktuell besitze ich noch einen *Samsung SyncMaster P2450* mit TN Panel
 Befeuert wird der Monitor aktuell mit einer *GTX 670*
 Ich möchte den Monitor für *Spiele und die Foto-Bearbeitung* nutzen.
 Sonderwunsch, ein stabiler Standfuß, war gestern beim Saturn und die dortigen Geräte ala Samsung, LG und Co waren wie mein jetziger reine Wackelmonitore. 
Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich mir den Dell U2414H, zum einen wegen dem recht stabil wirkenden Standfuß, aber auch wegen dem AH-IPS Panel zur Fotobearbeitung.
Im groben habe ich aber auch Geräte mit 120-144hz im Kopf, bin da noch nicht so sicher, auch wegen den etwas schlechteren Panels.


Nutzung liegt bei ca.: 


70% Spielen (beim spielen würde ich aktuell sagen, eher weniger Egoshooter und wenn dann im Singleplayer, wo es nicht so auf die Reaktionszeit ankommt.)
30% Internet/Office und Fotobearbeitung
Wobei dies aber auch mal schwanken kann, und ich dann eine Phase hab, wo ich 60% an Fotos arbeite und nur 40% spiele. Ist daher nur eine grober Wert.


Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Beratung.
Lg Liza


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Mit dem Dell hast du keine schlechte Wahl getroffen. Er ist ein guter Allrounder, und passt sehr gut zu einen Anforderungen.


----------



## Wolke (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Hey ich überlege mir auch den Bildschirm zu holen, wäre gut zu wissen wenn du ein kurzes feedback geben könntest und sagst, wie du das mit den Macken in Bezug auf die Nvidia-Karte gelöst hast


----------



## NoBodyNo (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Ich werde mir am Freitag den Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU bestellen wollte auch eigentlich vorher ein Monitor mit 144Hz aber ich denke so wichtig ist das auch nicht. So viele spiele hab ich auch nicht die sehr schnell sind ich hänge jetzt auch nicht 8 oder 10 stunden vorm Rechner das sich die 144Hz lohnen würden soll ja mit 144Hz angenehmer für die Augen sein. Bei mein alten Monitor hab ich halt auch nur die normalen 60Hz und da muss ich schon wirklich lange vor sitzen das meine Augen schmerzen  das schaff ich auch nur im Urlaub. Wenn man natürlich zuhause auch Wirklich am PC arbeiten würde hätte ich mir auch bestimmt ein 120Hz+ Monitor zugelegt weil man dann ja doch Konzentrierter am Rechner sitzt. Und bis jetzt hat sich an mein alten Monitor noch nie etwas (immer wiederkehrendes wie in ein spiel) so schnell bewegt das ich jetzt Ghosting oder Schlieren für Störend erachtet habe. Und bei Prad gab es auch Gute Bewertungen für denn Dell.

"it's not a bug it's a feature"


----------



## Liza (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



Wolke schrieb:


> Hey ich überlege mir auch den Bildschirm zu holen, wäre gut zu wissen wenn du ein kurzes feedback geben könntest und sagst, wie du das mit den Macken in Bezug auf die Nvidia-Karte gelöst hast


 

Hi, also zu der Macke hab ich schon allerhand im Netz gefunden bezüglich des RGB Farbraums 1-255, also man soll wohl eine eigene Auflösung erstellen und dann dort 59,999 hz auswählen somit erkennt die Nvidia Karte den Monitor wieder als PC Monitor. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe soll der Fehler aber auch nur per HDMI und DisplayPort vorhanden sein, ich wollte wenn eh per DVI-DP oder DVI-HDMI Adapter an den Monitor, somit würde das Signal ja eh über DVI laufen und sollte ohne Modifikationen den vollen RGB Farbraum haben.

Hier: Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors unter dem Punkt Calibration steht eine kleine Anleitung, wie man das Problem umgehen kann. Viel Erfolg 


Danke auch an die anderen Beiden, ja es wird jetzt auch wohl definitiv der Dell werden, er ist einfach total hübsch finde ich. 
Und 144 hz brauche ich nicht, ich vermisse aktuell nichts, kenne das ruhigere Bild ja von meinem TV, der hat 600hz (ich weiß sind ja nur extra eingefügte Zwischenbilder und noch irgendwie durchs Backlight und keine echten 600hz, aber ist schon ähnlich von der Optik)
Mir ist aktuell die Bildqualität dann doch wichtiger als die Hz Zahl und da es mit 120/144hz nur TN Panels gibt, leidet mir einfach zu sehr das Bild.


----------



## Wolke (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

danke für das schnelle feedback, also kann man das ganze problem einfach umgehen, wenn man sich nen adapter (+kabel) zulegt? 

meine graka hat folgende Anschlüsse: 2x DVI, HDMI 1.4a, DisplayPort 1.2  (gtx 770).  welche kabel/adapter kombination bräuchte man denn da?  theoretisch müsste dieses hier quasi als permanenter workaround klappen oder? http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...qid=1401832088&sr=8-1&keywords=dvi+hdmi+kabel   dvi an den pc und hdmi an den bildschirm.


es gibt zwar so kleine workarounds mit den herzzahlen, aber das klappt wohl nicht immer und beim nächsten treiberupdate muss man wieder run, usw. und so fort, da würde ich mich von dem stress doch auch lieber per adapter "frei" kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Adapter habe ich leider nie probiert, aber eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung im Treiber erstellen hat bei mir immer geklappt.
Und ich meine bei den letzten Treibern, musste ich nur kurz die Auflösung nochmal anwählen.


----------



## Liza (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Also garantieren kann ich da natürlich nichts, aber rein von der Logik her würde ich halt sagen es geht, da der Bug ja nur über HDMI und Displayport besteht.
Auch wird in dem Beitrag vom Link geschrieben: _If not a solution would be to use HDMI ports (or DVI ports using a DVI to HDMI cable) on the GPU(s)
_daher wird es sicherlich gehen, werde aber auf jeden Fall nochmal Rückmeldung geben, wenn ich den Monitor habe. Liefertermin nur leider erst zw. 7-12 Juni, hoffe aber er kommt früher, hatte in der Hinsicht bisher immer Glück bei Amazon.


----------



## Wolke (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

in meinem alten thread hat Nobbi erwähnt, dass es wohl mit einem mini dp zu dvi kabel funktionieren soll, hier mal eins: http://www.amazon.de/CSL-DisplayPor...=1401833531&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+dp+dvi+kabel

ich hab ihn nochmal angeschrieben, ansonsten hält sich wohl auch das gerücht, dass von Dell wohl eine neue Version im Umlauf sein soll, wo das Problem evtl. behoben ist. Die neue Produktsnummer lautet Revision A01 und die alte hieß A00.  wäre ja interessant zu wissen, welche du bekommst, steht angeblich auf dem aufkleber der verpackung


----------



## Liza (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Ja das mit der Revision hab ich auch schon gehört.
Hab noch gute Nachrichten, bekomme meinen Monitor schon Donnerstag, gerade die Mail von Amazon bekommen , daher werde ich das im Grunde schon Donnerstag testen können, und ebenfalls nach der Revision schauen.


----------



## Wolke (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

ahja hab das grad auch schon im beitrag von dir auf hardwareluxx gelesen       anscheinend sind die suchergebnisse derzeit noch recht überschaubar ^^

wäre es eigtl möglich, dass das problem auch per software z.B. firmware updatet gelöst wird?


hier auch nochmal der gleiche TE und trotzdem nichts neues, nur das die Rev A01 wohl auch nicht der Heilsbringer ist.....laut einer 1-Satz Aussage ohne Quelle....hmm hmm

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1350167


----------



## Liza (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Eigentlich ist das auch ein Fehler seitens Nvidia und nicht die des Monitors, daher wäre kein Grund das etwas am Monitor gefixt werden müsste.
Ich versuchs einfach mit dem DVI/HDMI oder DVI/DP Adapter und wenn es damit keine Probleme gibt, mache ich mir da soweit auch keine Gedanken mehr drum 

Hier wäre das zum Beispiel auch noch in der Diskussion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/318255-ausgewaschenes-bild-ueber-displayport.html

Und hier noch dazu: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/specials/signalpegel/signalpegel.html
Ich frag mich, warum man sich da nicht mal direkt an Nvidia wendet?! Vielleicht kann man die PCGH Redaktion mal fragen, ob die da mal in Kontakt treten würden. Man könnte ja wenigstens einen Menüpunkt im Treiber einführen, der dies verändern kann.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2014)

Ist ein Fehler von beiden, beim Iiyama GB2488 den ich hier hatte, ging DP ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wolke (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

bin gespannt wies mit dem kabel läuft, dann mach ich das sonst einfach genauso 

edit: ja iwie kriegt nvidia das bei den hdmi anschlüssen wohl nicht richtig erkannt, normalerweise beim displayport allerdings schon - nur in diesem fall dort halt auch nicht - insofern haben da beide Enden des Kabels was vermurkst ^^


----------



## Nobbi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Hui, schöner Thread. Ich sehe Wolke war die letzten 24Std. sehr fleißig  freut mich. Ich habe mir den Monitor auch bestellt, dauert aber leider noch eine Weile bis er ankommt und ich ihn in Betrieb nehmen kann.  

  Ich habe zwar z.Z. eine AMD Karte im Rechner mit der diese Probleme nicht auftreten sollten aber das Thema interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem sehr.  Denn einen Monitor hat man ja meist über viele Jahre, Grakas hingegen... naja, ich max. 2Jahre. Wenn das per Adapter-Kabel problemlos funktioniert dann ist ja alles Sahne, wobei eine Custom Resolution einzustellen ja auch nicht so ein Problem ist. 

  Ich würde mir folgendes Kabel bestellen bzw. werde ich mir einfach zu Sicherheit bestellen.

CSL - 2m Mini Displayport auf DVI Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Elektronik

  Bin sehr auf Liza`s Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Liza (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

So, also ich hab Revision A00 herstellung Dezember 2013 laut Aufkleber (aber immerhin null Pixelfehler, voll supi).
Habe auch glücklicherweise gar keine Probleme mit dem MiniDisplay zu Diplayport Kabel an meiner GTX 670, hier zeigt der Monitor direkt den vollen Farbraum an. 
GTX670 ist von Gainward

Aber per HDMI eben nur den begrenzten, mit dem Hz Trick von 59,999 geht's aber auch da. 
Mit einem Adapter von DVI auf HDMI selbiges wie bei HDMI, kann aber auch an dem Adapter liegen. 

Ergo: Mitgeliefertes Displayport Kabel verwenden und gut. 

1. Bild mit Displayportkabel, was im Lieferumfang dabei war. (PC Modus voller Farbraum)
2. Bild mit DVI zu HDMI Adapter und dann verlängert mit HDMI Kabel zum Monitor (selbiges auch über den direkten HDMI Ausgang ohne Adapter der Graka)
hier funktioniert aber dann der Trick mit dem Umstellen der Hz Zahl auf 59,999


Ach ja, installiert euch auf jeden Fall die Monitor Treiber von hier: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/de/de/dedhs1/Product/dell-u2414h


----------



## Nobbi (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Wie ist dein Eindruck vom Monitor? Warum sind die Treiber wichtig und braucht man nur den Treiber  oder auch die DDM Monitor Application?


----------



## Wolke (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

hehe die fragen stellte ich mir auch grade, findest du ihn vom material her wertig? wie empfindet man die 60HZ ?


sollte laut tests nicht auch der displayport anschluss den gleichen fehler machen wie beim hdmi ? Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors

und noch eine frage: sagt denn das 2te bild aus, dass es mit einem DVI zu HDMI adapter an der graka nun klappt oder nicht? : D

schonmal danke für das review!


----------



## Liza (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Also Treiber empfehle ich eigentlich grundsätzlich, schaden kann es nicht. 

Und zur Wertigkeit, hab bisher noch keinen so toll verarbeiteten Monitor gehabt, es wackelt nichts alles super fest und stabil und von dem extrem tollen Bild mal ganz zu schweigen. Also ich bin von dem hören sagen aus dem Netz und die dortigen Bewertungen definitiv nicht enttäuscht worden.
Merke auch in Spielen keinen Unterschied zum 2 ms Samsung Monitor mit TN Panel (Syncmaster P2450H) hab von Egoshooter (CSGo, Battlefield3) bis hinzu RPG (ala Darksiders, Devil May Cry 5 und Diablo3) alles durch probiert. Keine Nachzieher wie ich finde, auch sind die 60hz völlig in Ordnung, empfinde die Leistung beim schnellen Hin und herziehen von Fenstern oder auch Bewegungen mit der Maus in Spielen sogar flüssiger als mit dem alten Samsung.

Also was da einige meinen von wegen IPS und schlieren im Gegensatz zu TN Panels, kann ich so absolut nicht nachvollziehen, hab echt null Nachzieher.

daher gibt es von mir ein klares Doppel ++ und Kaufempfehlung 



Wolke schrieb:


> und noch eine frage: sagt denn das 2te bild aus, dass es mit einem DVI zu HDMI adapter an der graka nun klappt oder nicht? : D


 
Eher, das es nicht klappt. Besitze aber auch so einen Adapter: http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_0709_1.jpg
Ist ein DVI-D Single Link zu HDMI Adapter

Eventuell klappt es ja mit einem kompletten Kabel von DVI auf HDMI oder Displayport, wobei mir dies aber wie gesagt aktuell egal geworden ist, läuft ja komischerweise bei mir per MiniDisplayport korrekt, vielleicht liegt das ja auch an Gainward und die haben da etwas modifiziert, wer weiß.


----------



## Wolke (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Gainward ist dein graka hersteller richtig?  also ich denke ich werde mir den bildschirm demnächst wohl auch holen, vlt. warte ich noch ne woche um dann evtl. die rev 01 zu bekommen, ist anscheinend ja auch sonst kein großer aufwand das im nvidia treiber kurz zu konfigurieren 

bin auch beruhigt, dass die 60 Hz klar gehen, ist ja so eine der wenigen schwachstellen (zumindest auf dem papier).


würd mich auch noch über Nobbis Meinung freuen, wenn er den Bildschirm  demnächst hat


----------



## Liza (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



Wolke schrieb:


> Gainward ist dein graka hersteller richtig?


 Korrekt ja! 

Also laut anderen Infos, soll es wohl egal sein ob A01 oder A00, beide haben den HDMI Bug. Wobei es ja wohl mehr an Nvidia liegen soll.


----------



## Nobbi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

So, seit ~2Std. habe ich den Dell U2414H nun auch in Betrieb. Mein Eindruck ist recht positiv. Fange wir mal vorne an. 

  Monitor ausgepackt und zusammengebaut, alles super stabil und bestens verarbeitet.  Beim zusammenbau viel mir aber auf das irgendwas im Gehäuse klacker, als wenn eine Schraube oder ein Kunststoffteil lose im Gehäuse liegt, da war ich schon am überlegen ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll. Naja, erst mal anschließen und probieren.

  Angeschlossen und siehe da er gibt ein Bild wieder, Pixelfehler konnte ich bis jetzt nicht finden. Das wiedergegebene Bild ist völlig anders als bei meinem alten TN, weiß ist jetzt weiß und Farbliche unterschiede und Abgrenzungen sind jetzt deutlich zu sehen, Schrift ist viel schärfer und besser zu lesen, ich sehen Sachen die mit meinem altem Monitor nicht zu sehen waren. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist wenn ich Mozilla starte (google.de Startseite), die Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste, also der obere Teil, wirkt irgendwie sehr blass, bei meinem alten Monitor sah das kräftiger/blauer aus. 

  Eingestellt habe ich ihn auf.
  Helligkeit 65%
  Kontrast 75%
  Eingangsformat RGB
  Farbmodus sRGB
  Angeschlossen mit dem beiliegenden Dp auf miniDP Kabel.

  Beim Zocken zeigt sich der Monitor auch von der positiven Seite, Spiele laufen Butterweich, konnte bis jetzt kein schlieren oder nachziehen feststellen, weder in BF4 noch bei COD BO2. 

  Unterm Strich ein klasse Gerät. Nur das da was im Gehäuse liegt macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen, ihn deswegen jetzt zurücksenden?

  PS. habe auch Rev. A00 bekommen.

  @Liza, wie hast du ihn eingestellt?

 PPS. Der Dünne Rahmen ist richtig Klasse ich habe den Eindruck als wenn ich in den Monitor schaue und nicht drauf. Ein Manko hat der Monitor aber auch, die Position der USB Anschlüsse ist sowas von bescheuert, wie soll man denn da dran kommen wenn der Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch steht und die Abdeckung drauf ist, warum man die nicht seitlich angebracht hat?


----------



## Liza (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Also bei mir variiere ich mit der Helligkeit zwischen 35-55%, da mir 75 zu hell gewesen ist und ansonsten habe ich nichts verstellt. 
Nutze zu 90% den SRGB Modus.
Schau mal im Ordner: C:\Users\Public\Pictures\Sample Pictures von Windows 7, dort befindet sich ein Tulpen Bild, wenn dieses sehr blass wirkt und kein kräftiges Rot und Gelb/Orange vorhanden sind, läuft dein Monitor nur mit verringertem Farbraum.

Was dieses hier: 





> Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist wenn ich Mozilla starte (google.de Startseite),  die Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste, also der obere Teil, wirkt irgendwie sehr  blass, bei meinem alten Monitor sah das kräftiger/blauer aus.


erklären würde


----------



## Nobbi (20. Juni 2014)

Bei dem Bild ist alles OK, auch sonst passt alles. Ich denke es ist einfach die Umgewöhnung. Mein alter TN hatte sowieso immer einen "leichten" Blaustich und wenn man 5 Jahre vor so einem Monitor gesessen hat und dann zu einem wechselt der die Farben echter wiedergibt...

Nachtrag:
  Wie stellt man bei AMD Karten eig. fest ob der Monitor mit verringerten Farbraum läuft?

Liza, ich habe mir die DELL Software installiert, mit der man bequem per Maus die Einstellungen vornehmen kann, wenn ich aber auf DP 1.2 umstelle funktioniert das nichtmehr obwohl meine Karte DP1.2 hat. Die Software läuft nur dann wenn der DP auf 1.1 geschaltet ist. Ist das bei dir auch so? Was bringt mir DP 1.2 bei Full HD?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



Nobbi schrieb:


> Eingestellt habe ich ihn auf.
> Helligkeit 65%
> Kontrast 75%
> Eingangsformat RGB
> Farbmodus sRGB


 
Stell mal den Kontrast weiter runter, ideal wäre so 45-55.
Da kann es schon sein das die Farben und Verläufe nicht exakt wiedergegeben werden.

Nen verringerten Farbraum hast du bei AMD nicht und es würde auch nicht die normalen Farben betreffen.
Der verringerte Farbraum geht von 16-235 anstatt 0-255, d.h. gerade das schwarz wäre nur noch grau.


----------



## Liza (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

JoM79 hat ja soweit alles gesagt, und zu DP1.2 das ist nur nötig, wenn du das Signal weiterleitest für Dual oder Triple View. Für eine einzelne Anzeige aollte DP1.1 verwendet werden, steht auch im Handbuch.


----------



## Nobbi (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



Liza schrieb:


> JoM79 hat ja soweit alles gesagt, und zu DP1.2 das ist nur nötig, wenn du das Signal weiterleitest für Dual oder Triple View. Für eine einzelne Anzeige aollte DP1.1 verwendet werden, steht auch im Handbuch.


 
Ah, ok, danke für die Info. Gut das ich das Handbuch, wie immer, nicht gelesen habe.


----------



## Wolke (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

so meiner ist nun auch da, ich schreib mal kurz was ich so von ihm halte    (nicht wundern vom layout, ist aus meiner Amazonrezension). Vlt. hilfts dem ein oder anderen ja bei seiner kaufentscheidung.

Revision A01, bestellt Ende Juni direkt bei Amazon.

Das Fazit  vorweg: Kann den Bildschirm in dem Preissegment aufjedenfall empfehlen,  wirklich ein High-End IPS Panel und für normale Ansprüche optimal  geeignet. Wer ein TN-Panel sucht, der sollte dann aber wenigstens eins  mit 120/144 Hz nehmen, bei IPS Panels gäbe es noch folgende  Alternativen:

LG FLatron IPS 235

iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU

Ich  habe lange nach einem Bildschirm geschaut und mir viele professionelle  testberichte durchgelesen, Anwendung soll der Bildschirm in den  Bereichen Fotobearbeitung (Amateur), Office, sowie Gaming (Casual)  finden. warum ich mich letztendlich für den dell entschieden habe und  diesen auch behalten werde möchte ich im folgenden kurz schildern:

Zur Bewertung will ich verschiedene Punkte anführen, die ich wie folgt unterteile:

Design / Optik / Verarbeitung / Montage / Austattung / Ergonomie: 4,5 / 5

Natürlich  ist das auch eine Frage des pers. Geschmacks, aber mir gefällt der  schlichte und schlanke Stil sehr gut - besonders im vergleich mit den  Modellen der Firma Eizo, die auch gute Bildschirme auf gleichen Niveau  produzieren, aber ein komplett anderes Design vertreten. Der Bildschirm  ist solide verarbeitet und steht fest und sicher, keine Wackler spürbar.  Einziges Manko was mir aufgefallen ist, die Touchknöpfe für die  Konfiguration und das Ein/Ausschalten sind nicht sehr sensibel und man  muss sie spürbar drücken, also eher wie Knöpfe, dabei gibt der  Bildschirm etwas nach. Die Montage war sehr leicht und innerhalb von 5  minuten steht der Bildschirm, einzig die Ausstattung ist etwas spärlich  bemessen, da lediglich ein DP-minidp kabel mit dabei liegt (neben einem  usb kabel für externe geräte). Hier muss wohl der ein oder andere noch  ein HDMI Kabel oder einen entsprechenen Adapter nachrüsten. Positiv ist  aber dafür wiederrum die Pivot funktion und die Höhenverstellbarkeit,  sowie das Kabelmanagement: Die Kabelverschwinden gekonnt hinter dem  Bildschirm und der Bildschirm lässt sich problemlos verstellen.

Farbdarstellung: 5/5

Für  IPS-Panels natürlich ein kinderspiel, aber trotzdem sollen die  brillianten farben nicht unerwähnt bleiben. grade in dem preissegment  kann man eigentlich nichts bessereres erwischen, vorallem jegliche  TN-Panels verlieren den direkten Vergleich. Hier entfaltet der Dell  seine vollen Qualitäten, die Schrift ist sehr gut lesbar, die Farben  sind satt und weiß ist auch wirklich weiß. Über eine Funktion lassen  sich zudem verschiedene Modi wie etwa Multimedia, Gaming, etc.  einstellen, die farbkalibrierung von werk ist aber bereits schon als  gelungen zu bezeichnen.

Anwendungsgebiete: 4,5 / 5

Im  Bereich Office tadellos, auch für Bildbearbeitung im amateur-bereich  sehr gut geeignet, den halben Punkt abzug gibt es für prof. Gaming und  die prof. Bildbearbeitung, da hier die 144 Hz Monitore bzw. die WQHD -  Bildschirme derzeit das Maß der Dinge sind. Dennoch: Gamer sollten sich  nicht von den 8ms abschrecken lassen, selbst shooter und rennspiele  werden flüssig dargestellt und sehen gut aus.

Problematiken / Kritiken:  *wertungsfrei*

Hier möchte ich auf die anderen kritiken eingehen, die man öfters liest und mit denen ich mich auch viel beschäftigt habe:

Ich  habe in meinem Bildschirm weder Pixelfehler, Schlierenbildung noch  Lichthöfe feststellen können, insofern bin ich hier nicht betroffen. Das  es auch immer mal wieder Montagsmodelle gibt, möchte ich aber auch  nicht ausschließen.
Dann gibt es da noch diese sache mit den nvidia  grafikkarten, die mich auch betrifft: Nvidia karten erkennen den  Bildschirm oft nicht als PC Monitor, sondern nur als TV Bildschirm und  geben dann entsprechend weniger farben aus, als eigentlich möglich  wären. Dies kann mittels einiger klicks im treiber menü oder einer  software aber entsprechend reguliert werden (ist wirklich recht einfach,  man findet da viel bei google   ). Dieses Problem trat bei mir auch  auf, allerdings nur bei der HDMI-Verbindung. Die Verbindung über Display  Port wird bei mir ordnungsgemäß als PC-Monitor betrachtet, weshalb ich  hier auch zufrieden sein kann (GTX 770 von MSI nutze ich).


----------



## Nobbi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Sehr schön, noch ein glücklicher Dell U2414H Besitzer. Die Ein/Aus sowie die Einstelltasten funktionieren bei meinem Modell sehr gut und sind auch sehr sensibel. Ich fahre meinen mittlerweile mit den Testeinstellungen von Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors, finde ich angenehmer, sRGB war mir bei Hellen Bildern zu Kühl.

  Modus = Benutzerfarbe
  Helligkeit = 55 (gefällt mir am besten)
  Kontrast = 75
  Red = 100
  Green = 98
  Blue = 99

  Kannst ja mal vergleichen. Mal eine Frage. War bei irgendjemanden dieses Werks- Kalibrierzeugnis dabei, was in allen Testberichten erwähnt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



Nobbi schrieb:


> Modus = Benutzerfarbe
> Helligkeit = 55 (gefällt mir am besten)
> Kontrast = 75
> Red = 100
> ...


 
Bisschen viel Kontrast, oder?


----------



## Nobbi (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Kontrast, oder?


   Bei diesem Monitor empfinde ich 75% Kontrast nicht zu viel, 75% sind mMn ideal. Zwischen 65-75% ist eine gute Einstellung, alles unter 65% wirkt dann zu Blass, bei mehr als 75% fangen Farben zu sehr an zu leuchten. In den Tests bei pcmonitors.info und tftcentral.co wurde getestet ob durch eine eigene Kalibrierung, die mithilfe von Professionellen Kolorimetern gemacht wurde, noch mehr aus dem Monitor rauszuholen ist. Beide Seiten haben bei den Tests nichts an der Kontrast-Einstellung verändert, der steht Standard mäßig auf 75%. 

  Die Werkseinstellung von Dell ist wirklich gut und im sRGB Modus soll jedes Gerät von Werk aus Kalibriert sein, die Testeinstellungen von pcmonitors.info gefallen mir besser. Ein Kalibrierzeugnis was auf beiden Seiten gezeigt wird lag bei meinem Gerät nicht bei. Vieleicht hat Dell sich nur bei den versendeten Testexemplaren die Mühe gemacht...


----------



## Wolke (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

hey ich fahre mit 74 Helligkeit, 75 Kontrast und dem sRGB modus, habe mir auch mal deine konfig eingestellt, nachdem ich anfangs auch kurz überzeugt war (sRGB wirkt tatsächlich kühler) finde ich die aber nun zu rot, besonders bei landschaftsbildern fiel mir das auf, da hatte alles schnell einen schein von abenddämmerung (in der mittagssonne   ).

also bei mir war so ein kalibrationsreport (s. anhang) dabei (bei amazon bestellt), der sagt mir als Laie aber erstmal nüscht. weiß da jmd. vlt. mehr? sollte ich da noch was umstellen?


----------



## Nobbi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*

Meiner ging vor 1,5 Wochen zurück zum Händler das/die losen Bauteile im Gehäuse waren mir dann doch zu heikel. Davon ab habe ich erfahren das der Händler Mischware vertreibt und es durchaus sein kann das man ein Gerät bekommt was nicht für den deutschen Markt gedacht ist.

  Habe jetzt einen neuen direkt bei Amazon bestellt, auch wenn z.Z. nicht verfügbar. Folgende Aussage macht mich stutzig.



Spoiler



[FONT=&quot]Guten Tag, Herr XXX, 

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de. 

Alle Produkte die Sie bei Amazon.de bestellen können, sind für den deutschen Markt bestimmt. 

Wenn Sie bei Amazon.de direkt einkaufen, erhalten Sie Ware, so wie wir Sie von Großhändlern oder Verlagen beziehungsweise vom Hersteller beziehen. 

Ja, das Kalibrierzeugnis ist beiliegt. 

Weiterhin: 

Leider ist der Titel "Dell U2414H 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor (HDMI, 8ms Reaktionszeit, höhenverstellbar) schwarz" derzeit nicht vorrätig, da die *alte Exemplare* abverkauft sind.  

Der von Ihnen gewünschten Artikel ist aufgrund geringer Stückzahl und der außergewöhnlich hohen Nachfrage nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Vom Hersteller werden nun die *neue Exemplare* vorbereitet, die wir noch nicht erhalten haben. 

Da viele unsere Kunden sich für diesen Artikel interessieren, wird hoffentlich diesen Artikel in kürze Zeit wieder Verfügbar sein. 

Ab wann diese direkt bei Amazon.de bestellt werden kann, ist leider nicht bekannt. 

Sobald wir das Datum der Aufnahme beziehungsweise Preise erfahren, setzen wir diese Information auf unsere Website. Sie finden Sie - soweit schon veröffentlicht - auf der Produktseite. 

Eine Änderung braucht manchmal etwas Zeit. Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. 

Wir informieren Sie auch per E-Mail, sobald dieser Artikel wieder verfügbar ist.[/FONT]


Es wird was von alten und neuen Exemplaren geschrieben, gibt es eine neue Rev.?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor bis 300€ - Gaming/Fotos*



> Es wird was von alten und neuen Exemplaren geschrieben, gibt es eine neue Rev.?


Danach klingt es meiner Meinung nach. EOL ist der Monitor sicher nicht.


----------

